# nLight components by Acuity



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

I am still at odds with how the Ethernet cable connects to the various nLight components by Acuity.
I am posting a picture with 3 possible scenarios for routing my Cat5 cable.
Question 1.. Does it even matter how the Cat5 is routed?
Question 2.. Does it matter where the NPOD GFX is placed in the run?
Question 3.. Is a bridge required to achieve more than one zone ?


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

This is what the manufacture told me.
There should not be any issues with the order as long as the BUS power rules are followed. Each powerpack provides 40mA per port. Switches and sensors consume 3-5mA each. You would subtract from 40mA as you add devices, If you hit zero or negative, reroute your CAT5 to another BUSpower device.


----------

